# Free Trail Camera!!



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Check it out if you're interested!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

1 Week left to get entered. I've actually used mine. I can verify that it is truly invisible infared LEDs. It doesn't give off any kind of light at all! So, it's great for public land! I'm pleased with the picture quality too. It isn't the best, but it is really good!


----------

